# Help Setting up Surround Sound/Cox Cable/TV/PS3



## Brily67 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok- I need step by step, easy to understand directions. I just bought a Yamaha HTR-6230. I need to be able to connect this receiver to my plasma samsung, PS3 and cox HD cable box. what cables do i need and what needs to connect to what in order for all the sound and pictures to work right?

I researched some online and it looks like there is a problem with getting sound from PS3 (HDMI) through this receiver. Info says that this model doesnt do HDMI audio....doesn anyone know about this and how to fix it? 

:hissyfit::hissyfit: I am tired of listening to my boyfriend scream and cuss at the tv so any information would be helpful.

thanks!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I don't know that receiver specifically, but I can get you started.

First, it looks like it just switches between two HDMI video inputs, but doesn't process the audio from the hdmi. So you will need two short HDMI cables to go from PS3 to Yamaha and Cable Box to Yamaha.

Second, you will need a separate audio cable for both the cable box and PS3 to go into the Yamaha. This will either be an optical cable or an RCA plug style cable (usually the jack has a orange/yellow color for digital audio). You may have to go into the menu of the Yamaha and assign the digital inputs to the proper item. So selecting TV tell the Yamaha to look for audio on Digital 1 and so on. There is probably a similar menu to tell the Yamaha which HDMI video signal is which.

That should take care of the surround sound and video from both sources. 

If you want to get audio through the TV, the wiring will be a bit different. I hope this helps some.


----------

